# wedding crashers



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

i got the dvd yesterday in widescreen 



now playing xm 90s on 9


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

That's great, Mike. :up: How did you like the movie?

Congrats on finally getting XM.


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

i seen the movie twice in the movies 

i love my xm so much better them fm


nick do you have xm if not join its so great


----------

